# Eheim Professional 3 2080 Help?



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Purchased it used. No manual. Hooked up everything and it ran for a second. Unplugged it to get to other equipment. Plugged it back in. Nothing.

Buyer beware? Yes. ...but might there be something else that I'm overlooking? Is there some sort of automatic shut off if something is not right? I'm looking at my 85 gallon tank right now scratching my head over this. Fish are not happy. I'm not happy.l

I might just end up hooking up two Aqueon 30's and calling it a night. 

Any help? Please?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Is the canister full from the initial test? You may need to get the siphon started again.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

The shaft broke. I have a spare...thankfully.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Second one broke. I need help on this. See if I can't get some help at my LFS.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

It was missing the Pump Cover Locking Ring #7342358. Ordered one.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/EH2080.pdf

Here's the manual if it helps.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

Jeff, thank you for the reply. I was just totally lost to begin with. Fortunately, I figured it out. I ordered the part from trilbytropicals.com and placed it in the filter...and it works!!! I'm a happy camper. 

I'm unsure if the fellow I got the filter from (eBay purchase) had included it in the package. I stored it away for a while until the tank arrived. Set up everything and then I had two impeller shafts break in a row.


----------

